# SIP Mr. T



## Madtex (Apr 18, 2016)

Swim in peace my beautiful Mr. T.

So sorry that I wasn't able to care for you and make you all better... I will miss you every day.... :crying:


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

So sad...sorry for your loss.


----------



## Madtex (Apr 18, 2016)

Thank you, and now, I'm back because I lost another one yesterday.

SIP Ti-Pit


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

Madtex said:


> Thank you, and now, I'm back because I lost another one yesterday.
> 
> SIP Ti-Pit


Oh no, I didn't see this, so sorry. I just lost my special boy yesterday, it's all difficult


Sent from my XT1045 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildsho (Jan 24, 2016)

S.I.P little boys, its a tough thing and we hate dealing with it , i hope you guys pull through this and be happy again, they know you loved them.


----------

